# stuff for PORK RIBS



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Orange Barbecue Sauce
*_ 
3/4 c. orange marmalade
1/2 c. steak sauce
1/2 c. Dijon mustard
1/4 c. onion, finely chopped
_ 
Mix all ingredients. Use as a basting sauce while grilling poultry, ribs or pork.




*Spare Rib Rub
*Mix the following ingredients in a small bowl:
_ 
1/3 c. black pepper
1/4 c. paprika
2 tbsp. sugar
1 tbsp. salt
2 tbsp. chili powder
2 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. onion powder
1/8 tsp. cayenne pepper
_ 
Rub mixture onto the surfaces of the pork ribs. 




*Mango & Herb Sauce
*_ 
6 plum tomatoes, cut in half
1/2 red onion slices, 
1/4 inch thick
2 poblano chili peppers
1 c. mango, chopped
1/4 c. parsley, chopped
1/4 c. coriander, chopped
1/4 c. basil, chopped
3 tbsp. olive oil
3 cloves garlic, minced
3 tbsp. lime juice
Salt and pepper to taste
_ 
Brush oil over tomatoes, chili peppers and onion slices. Grill on high heat, lid up, until they have good grills marks and have started to soften. Remove from grill and chop coarsely. Place all ingredients in a food processor and chop until chunky. Remove half of the sauce and continue blending until smooth. 
Pour smooth sauce over meat and marinade for at least 1 hour. Refrigerate chunky sauce. Baste meat with smooth sauce while grilling. Serve with chunky sauce.
 




*Basic Barbecue Dry Rub
*_ 
1 c. sugar
1/2 c. salt
4 tbsp. cracked black pepper
2 tbsp. onion powder
2 tbsp. garlic powder
1 tbsp. cayenne pepper
_ 
Mix all ingredients together and generously sprinkle on chicken, ribs or pork shoulder prior to cooking.




*Barbecue Sauce
*_ 
1 med. onion, chopped & browned in 2 tbsp. butter
2 tbsp. brown sugar
2 tbsp. vinegar
4 tbsp. lemon juice
1 c. catsup
2 tbsp. parsley flakes or 1/4 c. fresh parsley
2 tbsp. mustard
1/2 c. water
3 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. white sugar
Salt & pepper
_ 
Brown chopped onion in butter. Combine all ingredients.
 




*Barbecue Sauce
*_ 
3/4 c. tomato juice
3/4 tsp. pepper
Few dashes Tabasco sauce
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 clove garlic, pressed
1/4 c. butter, melted
3/4 tsp. salt
3/4 tsp. paprika
3 tsp. vinegar
1/2 tsp. mustard
1 tsp. minced onion
_ 
Blend and simmer for 20 minutes.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Grilled Pork Shoulder Steaks
*_ 
1 1/2 tbsp. paprika
1 tbsp. ground coriander
1 tbsp. finely grated lemon zest (zest from 1 lemon)
1 tbsp. dried marjoram
2 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. salt
3/4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1/2 tsp. ground cumin
1/4 tsp. caraway seeds, crushed
1/4 tsp. ground cinnamon
8 boneless pork shoulder steaks, cut 3/4-inch thick (about 6 oz. each)
_ 
In a small bowl, combine paprika, coriander, lemon zest, marjoram, garlic powder, salt, pepper, cumin, caraway seeds, and cinnamon. Rub herb mixture on both sides of steaks, pressing into surface.
Place steaks in center of cooking grate. Grill 10 minutes for medium (160Â°F/71Â°C) or 12 to 14 minutes for well-done (170Â°F/77Â°C), turning once halfway through grilling time. Makes 8 servings.
NOTE: 3 to 4 pounds of country-style spareribs can be substituted for pork shoulder steaks. For 3 to 4 pounds of country-style ribs, prepare as above and grill 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 hours or until well-done 170Â°F (77Â°C).




*Pork Spareribs With Weber Tangy Barbecue Sauce
FOR THE RIBS:
*_ 
3 tbsp. kosher salt
2 tbsp. paprika
1 1/2 tbsp. ground cumin
1 tbsp. ground oregano
2 tsp. onion powder
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1/2 tsp. allspice
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
3 to 4 slabs pork spareribs, about
2 lbs. each
_ 
In a small bowl combine salt, paprika, cumin, oregano, onion powder, garlic powder, pepper, allspice, and cinnamon. Rub seasoning mix onto ribs, pressing into surface. Place ribs in jumbo resealable plastic bag. Close bag and marinate in refrigerator 2 hours. Place ribs in center of cooking grate. Grill 1 to 1 1/2 hours or until tender.
*FOR THE SAUCE:
*_ 
1/2 c. chopped celery
3 tbsp. chopped onion
2 tbsp. butter
1 c. catsup
1/4 c. lemon juice
2 tbsp. sugar
2 tbsp. vinegar
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. dry mustard
Dash pepper
_ 
Meanwhile, make the sauce: In a skillet cook celery and onion in butter until tender. Add remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil; reduce heat. Cover and simmer 15 minutes.
Brush ribs with barbecue sauce during last 20 minutes of grilling time. Cut into 2 or 3 rib portions. Serve with remaining heated sauce, if desired. 





*Thai Sweet & Sour Ribs
*_ 
4 lbs. pork spareribs
1 red onion, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed
1 tbsp. grated fresh gingerroot
1 tbsp. peanut oil
1/2 c. pineapple juice
2 tbsp. fish sauce
1/4 c. tomato paste
1/4 c. fresh lime juice
2 tbsp. honey
1/3 c. Thai sweet chili sauce
_ 
Separate ribs by slicing between the bones with a large knife or cleaver. Simmer separated ribs in large pan of salted water until just tender, about 30 minutes. Drain. Rinse under cold running water and drain again. Leave to cool completely. Place onion, garlic, ginger and oil in a small pan. Stir fry over medium heat until softened, 5 to 10 minutes. Add pineapple juice, fish sauce, tomato paste, lime juice, honey and 2 tablespoons sweet chili sauce. Bring to the boil. Simmer gently until thick, 10 minutes. Leave to cool completely. Brush the sweet sour mix over the ribs. Grill according to instructions below, basting with the remaining chili sauce throughout. Serve hot. Makes 4 servings.
*OUTDOOR ON THE BARBECUE:
*Grill over medium-hot coals, turning frequently and basting, until brown and crusty, 15 minutes.
*INDOOR:
*Preheat broiler. Broil, removing from under the broiler every 5 minutes to baste, until brown and crusty, 15 minutes.
*THINK AHEAD:
*Pre-cook the ribs up to 1 day in advance. Cool completely. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate. Make glaze up to 1 day in advance. Cover and refrigerate.
*COOKS NOTE:
*Pre-cook the ribs in simmering water to remove the layer of outer fat. This not only prevents flare-ups during cooking, but allows the rib meat to stay tender and juicy inside and crispy on the outside.
*RIB VARIATION - SPICED HOISIN RIBS:
*Omit all ingredients for the sweet sour mixture. Combine instead 1/2 cup (120ml) hoisin sauce, 1/2 teaspoon Chinese Five-Spice, 4 crushed garlic cloves, 2 tablespoons grated fresh ginger root, 2 tablespoons medium dry sherry, 1/4 cup soy sauce, 2 tablespoons hot Chinese sauce, and 1/2 cup packed brown sugar. Reserve 2 tablespoons hoisin mixture for basting. Brush remaining mixture over ribs. Grill according to recipe above.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*French Style Pork Ribs
*_ 
3 lbs. pork loin rib ends or 4 lbs. country-style spare ribs
1 1/2 tsp. kosher salt
1 tsp. fresh thyme leaves or 1/2 tsp. dried, crumbled
1 bay leaf
1/2 tsp. fennel seed, slightly crushed
1/2 tsp. crushed rosemary
6 fresh mint leaves, slivered
1 sage leaf
4 cloves garlic, finely sliced
2 tbsp. olive oil
3 sprigs thyme
1/2 med. sized bay leaf
1 tsp. fennel seed
2 sprigs fresh mint
2 sage leaves
1/2 c. olive oil
4 to 6 med. potatoes
Freshly ground black pepper
Vegetable oil for the grill
Chopped fresh herbs for garnish: thyme, mint, parsley
2 to 3 tbsp. fresh lemon juice
1/2 c. cubed ham fat (optional)
_ 
To make the marinade, combine the kosher salt, thyme leaves, bay leaf, fennel seed, rosemary, mint leaves, sage leaf, garlic and olive oil. Marinate the pork ribs starting about a day before you plan to fire up the grill.
Make the herb flavored oil about 2 or 3 days in advance by combining the thyme, bay leaf, fennel seed, mint, sage, and olive oil. Use a clean glass jar or bottle with a non-reactive top. Set it aside in a cool place away from sunlight and shake the oil gently about twice a day.
About two hours before grilling, remove the ribs from the refrigerator, wipe off the excess marinade, and set aside, allow the meat to come up to room temperature.
Peel the potatoes and cut them into 1-inch thick slices and brush them lightly with herb-flavored oil. After the coals in your grill have burnt down to a nice white ash, brush the grill with the plain vegetable oil and arrange the ribs flat on the grill. Every 10 minutes or so turn and baste the ribs with the herb-infused oil.
Add the potatoes after the first 10 minutes or so and baste them well with the oil. Don't let them over cook, and turn them once during the grilling process. Cooking the ribs to well done will take about 45 minutes to an hour. If the potatoes start to get too cooked, move them to a cooler spot on the grill (if you have the room) or place them in a warm oven until the meat is ready.
Serve the pork hot with a sprinkling of fresh ground pepper, herbs and a squeeze or two of lemon juice. If you plan to flavor the meat with the rendered hot ham fat, simmer the fat in 3 tablespoons of water over low heat for about 15 or 20 minutes. When there are only cubes of fat and rendered fat left in the pan spread them on the ribs and potatoes during last 5 minutes or so of grilling.





*Mustard & Pineapple Ribs
*_ 
1 c. pineapple ribs
1 tsp. Kitchen Bouquet
2 tbsp. vinegar
2 tsp. Dijon-style prepared mustard
3 to 4 lbs. pork spareribs
_ 
For the glaze, combine pineapple preserves, Kitchen Bouquet, vinegar, and mustard. Set mixture aside. Salt ribs and place the slabs, bone side down, on grill over slow coals. Broil for about 20 minutes then turn meat side down and broil until nicely browned, about 10 more minutes. Again turn meat side up and continue broiling without turning for about 30 minutes or until meat is well-done, brushing frequently with the glaze.





*Rubbed Crown Roast
FOR THE RUB:
*_ 
10 garlic cloves
2 tbsp. chopped fresh rosemary
1 tbsp. chopped fresh sage leaves
1 tbsp. kosher salt
1/4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1 crown roast of pork,
7 to 8 lbs, tied in a circle
_ 
To make the rub: Press the garlic cloves through a garlic press into a small bowl. Add the rosemary, sage, salt, and pepper and blend with a fork. Spread the rub all over the roast and in the crevices. Let stand at room temperature one hour before grilling.
Grill the roast, over indirect high heat for 30 minutes. Then, reduce the grill temperature and continue grilling over indirect medium heat until the internal temperature reaches 145Â°F, about 2 1/2 hours longer. Remove from the grill, lightly cover with foil and let rest 20 minutes before carving. Cut and remove string from the roast and slice the roast between the ribs bones.




*Hoisin-Glazed Baby Back Ribs
FOR THE GLAZE:
*_ 
1 c. hoisin sauce
1/4 c. honey
1/4 c. red wine vinegar
2 tbsp. grated fresh ginger
1 tbsp. minced garlic
1 tbsp. sesame oil
2 tsp. curry powder
4 to 6 lbs. pork baby back ribs
Kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1 tbsp. sesame seeds
_ 
To make the glaze: In a small saucepan over medium heat, combine the hoisin sauce, honey, vinegar, ginger, garlic, sesame oil, and curry powder. Bring to a simmer, stirring occasionally, and cook over low heat for 2 to 3 minutes to blend the flavors. Remove from the heat.
Season the ribs liberally with salt and pepper. Grill over indirect medium heat, turning once halfway through grilling time. When the ribs have cooked for 1 hour, start basting them every 15 minutes or so with the hoisin glaze until the meat is very tender and has shrunk from the ends of the bones, 15 to 30 minutes more. A few minutes before the ribs are finished, sprinkle them with the sesame seeds. Remove the ribs from the grill and cut between the bones.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Baby Back Ribs With Spice Apple-Cider Mop*
*FOR THE MOP:*

_2 c. apple cider_
_1/4 c. minced shallots_
_1 tbsp. minced jalapeno pepper, seeds removed_
_1/4 c. ketchup_
_2 tbsp. white wine vinegar_
_2 tbsp. tomato paste_
_1 tbsp. dark brown sugar_
_1/4 tsp. kosher salt_
_1/4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper_
_2 to 3 slabs baby back pork ribs, about 4 lbs._
_Kosher salt_
_Freshly ground black pepper_

To make the mop: In a small saucepan combine the apple cider, shallots, and jalapeno. Bring to a boil and cook over medium-high heat until about 1 cup of the liquid remains, 15 to 20 minutes. Add the remaining mop ingredients, bring to a boil, and remove from the heat. (The mop may be made ahead and refrigerated until ready to use.)
Allow the ribs to stand at room temperature for 20 to 30 minutes before grilling. Season with salt and pepper. Grill, rub side down, over indirect medium heat until the meat is very tender and has pulled back from the ends of the bones, 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Baste the ribs frequently with the mop throughout grilling time,


*Prize Winning Baby Back Ribs*

_1 tbsp. ground cumin_
_1 tbsp. chili powder_
_1 tbsp. ground paprika_
_Salt and pepper to taste_
_2 racks of pork baby back ribs_
_Barbecue sauce for basting_

Preheat gas grill for high heat. In a small jar, combine cumin, chili powder, paprika, and salt and pepper. Place lid on jar, and mix well. Trim off the membrane sheath from the back of each rack. Run a small sharp knife between the membrane and each rib, and snip or "shimmy" off the membrane as much as possible. Sprinkle or "throw" as much of the rub onto both sides of the ribs as desired. Do not rub the spices in, because the ribs will turn to dark and be to spicy. Unused portion of spice mix can be stored for future use.
Place tin foil on lower rack to capture drippings and prevent flare-ups. Brush grate with oil, and lay ribs on top rack of grill. Reduce heat to low, shut grill, and leave undisturbed for 1 hour. Do not lift lid at all. Brush ribs with barbecue sauce, and grill an additional 5 minutes. Serve ribs as whole rack, or cut between each rib bone and pile the individual ribs on a platter.


*Chutney Spareribs*

_3 to 4 lbs. meaty pork spareribs or loin back ribs_
_1/8 tsp. salt_
_1 c. mango chutney_
_1/4 c. bottle chili sauce_
_2 tbsp. vinegar_
_1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce_
_1 tsp. dry mustard_
_1/2 tsp. onion powder_
_4 to 5 dashes bottled hot pepper sauce_
_4 to 5 sprigs fresh thyme sprigs (optional)_

Cut ribs into serving-size pieces. Place ribs in a large pot. Add enough water to cover ribs. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer about 1 hour or until meat is tender. Drain ribs; sprinkle lightly with salt.
Meanwhile, chop any large pieces of chutney. In a medium saucepan combine the chutney with the chili sauce, vinegar, Worcestershire sauce, 1 tablespoon water, dry mustard, onion powder, and hot pepper sauce. Cook and stir over medium heat until heated through.
Place ribs, meaty side down, on rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals. Grill 10 minutes. Turn ribs meaty side up; brush with some of the chutney sauce. Grill 5 minutes more. Pass remaining warmed chutney sauce. Garnish ribs with fresh thyme sprigs, if desired.


*Rhubarb-Glazed Baby Back Ribs*

_3 to 3 1/2 lbs. pork loin back ribs or meaty pork spareribs_
_1/2 tsp. onion salt_
_1/2 tsp. pepper_
_1 recipe Rhubarb Glaze (recipe follows)_

To precook ribs, cut ribs into serving-size pieces. Place ribs in a Dutch oven. Add enough water to cover ribs. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer for 30 minutes. Drain ribs and cool slightly. Season ribs with onion salt and pepper. (At this point, you may cover the cooled ribs and chill for up to 24 hours.)
To grill ribs, in a covered grill arrange preheated coals around a drip pan. Test for medium heat above drip pan. Place precooked ribs on grill rack over the drip pan. Cover and grill for 45 to 50 minutes or until ribs are tender, brushing occasionally with Rhubarb Glaze during the last 10 minutes of grilling. Heat the remaining glaze on the grill or rangetop until bubbly; pass with ribs. Makes 4 servings.
*RHUBARB GLAZE:*
In a 2-quart saucepan combine:

_4 c. sliced fresh or frozen rhubarb_
_1/2 of a 12 oz. can (3/4 c.) frozen cranberry- apple juice concentrate_



Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover; simmer for 15 minutes or until rhubarb is very tender. Strain mixture into a 2-cup liquid measure, pressing out the liquid with the back of a spoon. Add water, if needed, to equal 1 1/4 cups liquid. Discard pulp.

In the same saucepan combine:

_2 tbsp. cornstarch_
_2 tbsp. cold water_

Stir in rhubarb liquid. Cook and stir until thickened and bubbly. Cook and stir 2 minutes more.

Stir in:

_1/3 c. honey_
_2 tbsp. Dijon-style mustard_
_1 tbsp. wine vinegar_

Heat through. Use about half of the glaze for ribs. Cool, cover, and chill remaining glaze for up to 5 days; use on burgers or chicken. Makes 1 3/4 cups.
Make-Ahead Tips: Prepare glaze. Cool, covered, and chill up to 5 days. After simmering the ribs for 30 minutes, cover the cooled ribs and chill up to 24 hours.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Garlic Ribs
*_ 
1 1/2 gal. water
2 tbsp. minced garlic
4 tbsp. Cajun seasoning
4 tbsp. seasoned salt
4 lb. pork baby back ribs
1 (18 oz.) bottle barbecue sauce
2 tbsp. minced garlic
2 tbsp. Cajun seasoning
2 tbsp. seasoned salt
6 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
_ 
Preheat an outdoor grill for medium heat and lightly oil grate. For the ribs: In a large pot over high heat, bring the water to a boil. Add the garlic, Cajun-style seasoning, seasoned salt and the ribs; boil for 15 to 20 minutes. 
For the glaze: Meanwhile, in a separate medium, nonporous bowl, combine the barbecue sauce, garlic, Cajun-style seasoning, seasoned salt and Worcestershire sauce; mix well. 
After the ribs are completely boiled, apply a generous amount of the marinade to the ribs and allow them to sit for 10 to 15 minutes. Grill the ribs over medium heat for 7 to 12 minutes per side, or until internal temperature equals 160Â°. 



*Apricot Spareribs
MARINADE:
*_ 
19 oz. can apricot halves, drained
1 c. crushed pineapple
1/4 c. apricot brandy
1/4 c. brown sugar
3 tbsp. white vinegar
1 tbsp. soy sauce
2 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground ginger
_ 
The day before the barbecue, place apricots in a blender. Process until smooth. Place apricot puree in a saucepan and add remaining marinade ingredients. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. Let cool. 
_ 
4 lbs. pork side spareribs


_ 
Place pork ribs in a glass or ceramic dish large enough for the sheets of ribs to lie flat. Pour marinade over ribs. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight. Turn a few times. Remove ribs. Reserve marinade for basting. Grill ribs over medium-hot coals for 15 to 20 minutes, basting and turning frequently. Cut ribs into serving pieces. 


*BBQued Chili-Marinated Pork Spareribs
*_ 
2 racks (6 lbs.) pork spareribs
8 dried New Mexican red chilies, seeded
3/4 c. hot water
1/2 c. ketchup
2 cloves garlic
1/2 c. cider vinegar
3 tbsp. brown sugar, firmly packed
2 tsp. salt
3 tbsp. tequila
1/2 c. vegetable oil
1/2 tsp. cumin
1/8 tsp. allspice
_ 
In a large kettle, combine the spareribs with water to cover; bring the water to a boil and simmer the ribs skimming the froth as necessary, for about 50 minutes. Drain the ribs well and pat them dry. 
While the ribs are simmering, in a blender puree the chilies, water, ketchup, garlic, vinegar, brown sugar, salt, tequila, oil, cumin and the allspice. In a jelly roll pan or on a tray, coat the ribs generously with some of the chili sauce. Reserve the remaining sauce in a small bowl covered with plastic wrap and chill for at least 8 hours or overnight. 
Let the ribs stand at room temperature for 1 hour and grill them on an oiled rack set 5 to 6 inches over heat source for 6 minutes on each side. In a small saucepan, simmer the served chili sauce for 3 minutes and serve it with the ribs. 
 


*Missouri Mega Ribs
*_ 
2 tbsp. salt
1/4 c. sugar
2 tbsp. ground cumin
2 tbsp. pepper
2 tbsp. chili powder
4 tbsp. paprika
2 full pork racks
Basting Sauce
_ 
Combine salt, sugar, cumin, pepper, chili and paprika to make BBQ rub. Rub thoroughly with mixture. Place ribs on baking sheets and cook in 180Â° oven for 3 hours. Do not turn, slow cooking infuses spices. Remove from oven. (Ribs may be covered and refrigerated up to 2 days before grilling.)
Use very low charcoal fire with rack set as high as possible. Grill ribs 5 to 30 minutes per side, depending on heat and temperature of ribs. Ribs should have light outer crust and be heated throughout. (Longer cooking produces better ribs.)
If you prefer juicy ribs, coat with basting sauce just before removing from grill. Otherwise serve dry with sauce on the side. Remove the grill. Cut into serving size pieces and serve. 
*BASTING SAUCE:
*_ 
1 3/4 c. vinegar
2 tbsp. hot pepper sauce
2 tbsp. sugar
1 tbsp. salt
1 tbsp. fresh ground pepper
_ 
Mix all ingredients in a bowl. Recipe is easily halved or doubled.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Out Of This World Ribs
*_ 
Pork backrib


_ 
*DRY RUB:
*_ 
4 tbsp. paprika
2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. onion powder
2 tsp. black pepper
2 tsp. white pepper
1 tsp. cayenne
_ 
Mix all ingredients together thoroughly. 
*BBQ SAUCE:
*_ 
6 tbsp. salt
6 tbsp. pepper
6 tbsp. chili powder
4 c. ketchup
4 c. vinegar
4 c. water
1 lg. onion, diced
1/2 c. molasses
_ 
Combine ingredients in a large saucepan. Bring to a rolling boil; reduce heat and simmer 1 1/2 hours, stirring every 10 minutes or so. Pour into sterilized canning jars, seal and let stand 2 to 6 weeks before use. 
*PREPARATION:
*Sprinkle dry rub liberally over ribs. Allow to stand 20 to 30 minutes at room temperature until ribs appear wet. Prepare a smoker for long, slow (230Â°) indirect cooking, using hickory or other hard wood chips. 
Cook ribs, bone side down, for 2 hours at 230Â° in a smoker using indirect heat. Turn and cook for 2 hours more. Turn and cook 1 more hour. During the last 15 minutes, baste with BBQ sauce diluted by half with water (if a tomato or sugar based sauce is used for more than 15 to 20 minutes it blackens and chars). Serve ribs with warmed, undiluted sauce on the side. 



*Grilled Wine-Marinated Country-Style Ribs
*_ 
2 tbsp. vegetable oil
1 tbsp. chopped fresh rosemary leaves or
1 tsp. dried rosemary leaves, crumbled
1 garlic clove, finely chopped
1/2 c. dry red wine or grape juice
1 tsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
3 lbs. pork country-style ribs, cut into serving pieces
_ 
Heat oil in 1 1/2 quart saucepan over medium heat. Cook, rosemary and garlic in oil, stirring frequently, until garlic is golden; remove from heat. Stir in wine, sugar, salt and pepper. 
Place pork in shallow glass or plastic dish. Pour wine mixture over pork; turn to coat with marinade. Cover and refrigerate, turning pork occasionally, at least 4 hours but no longer than 24 hours. 
Place drip pan directly under grilling area, and arrange coals around firebox. Heat coals or gas grill for direct heat. 
Remove pork from marinade; reserve marinade. Cover and grill pork over drip pan and 4 to 5 inches from medium heat 1 hour to 1 hour and 10 minutes, turning occasionally and brushing with marinade, until pork is tender and slightly pink when cut near bone. Discard any remaining marinade. 
 



*Cherry Good Ribs
*_ 
8 lbs. pork spareribs
1 (21 oz.) can cherry pie filling
2 tbsp. olive oil
1/2 c. onion, chopped
1/4 c. soy sauce
2 tsp. spicy brown mustard
1 tsp. ground ginger
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
_ 
Cut ribs into serving portions of 2 to 3 ribs each. Put ribs in a large stockpot or Dutch oven; add water to cover ribs. Season with salt, if desired. Simmer, covered, for 45 to 50 minutes or until tender. Drain and set aside. 
Meanwhile, puree cherry pie filling in an electric blender or food processor. Set aside. 
Heat olive oil in a large skillet. Add onion; cook, stirring, until onion is tender. Add pie filling, soy sauce, mustard, ginger and Worcestershire sauce; mix well. Simmer, uncovered, 10 to 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Reserve some sauce to serve with ribs. 
Place ribs on gas grill over low heat or on charcoal grill 4 to 6 inches from slow coals. Turn ribs 3 to 4 times and brush frequently with cherry sauce. Cook 20 to 25 minutes, or until thoroughly coated with cherry sauce. Discard any sauce used to barbecue the meat. Serve ribs with the reserved cherry sauce. 

*Country Style Ribs In Bourbon Marinade
 
2 tbsp. olive oil
2 lg. Vidalia onions, chopped
1/3 c. firmly packed dark brown sugar
1 (14.5 oz.) can tomatoes in puree, undrained
1/2 c. bourbon
2 tbsp. Dijon mustard
2 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. horseradish
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. ground pepper
4 lbs. country-style pork ribs
* 
Heat oven to 250Â°. In a large nonstick skillet over medium heat, add olive oil and saute onions until translucent, 5 minutes. Remove from heat, add the brown sugar and stir until melted, 2 minutes. Stir in tomatoes, bourbon, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, horseradish, salt and pepper. Working in batches, transfer marinade to a food processor and blend until well mixed, about 2 minutes. Repeat with remaining marinade. Return marinade to the skillet and cook over medium heat until boiling. Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer 10 minutes.

Place ribs in a deep baking dish. Cover with marinade and bake, covered, until tender, 2 to 2 1/2 hours (increase oven temperature to 275Â° after 1 hour of cooking). Prepare a covered grill for direct grilling. Grill ribs over low heat, uncovered, 30 minutes, brushing with marinade every 5 minutes and turning halfway through. Slice ribs individually and serve.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*
CAJUN BARBECUED RIBS
*_ 
2 c. ketchup
3/4 c. vinegar
1/4 c. honey
2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. white pepper
1/4 tsp. chili powder
4 lb. pork spareribs, trimmed
2 tsp. all-natural meat tenderizer (unseasoned)
_ 
In a medium bowl, combine first 8 ingredients; set aside. Moisten spareribs with water; sprinkle evenly on all sides with tenderizer. Pierce with a fork. (Use no salt.) 
In a covered kettle type barbecue grill, arrange charcoal along the sides of the grill. When coals are hot, brush both sides of spareribs with half the sauce. 
Place ribs in center of grill. Long, slow cooking is required. Barbecue, covered, for 2 hours; baste with remaining sauce. Barbecue 30 minutes, or until ribs are tender.



*Ribs With Plum Sauce
*_ 
5 to 6 lbs. pork spareribs
3/4 c. soy sauce
3/4 c. plum jam or apricot preserves
3/4 c. honey
2 to 3 garlic cloves, minced
_ 
Cut ribs into serving size pieces; place with bone side down on a rack in a shallow roasting pan. Cover and bake at 350Â° for 1 hour or until ribs are tender; drain.
Combine remaining ingredients; brush some of the sauce over ribs. Bake at 350Â° or grill over medium coals, uncovered, for 30 minutes, brushing occasionally with sauce. Yield: 6 servings.


*Pineapple Glazed Ribs
*_ 
3/4 c. pineapple juice
1/2 c. vegetable oil
1/2 c. white wine
1 c. packed brown sugar
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
6 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. ground black pepper
1 tsp. dried rosemary
3 lbs. country style pork ribs
_ 
In a medium bowl, whisk together pineapple juice, vegetable oil, white wine, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce, garlic salt, ground black pepper and rosemary. Place ribs in a large, shallow dish, and pierce several times with a fork. Pour 1/2 the marinade over ribs, reserving remainder. Cover and marinate in the refrigerator 8 hours, or overnight, turning once.
Preheat an outdoor grill for medium, indirect heat and lightly oil grate. Place ribs on the prepared grill. Cook 10 minutes per side, basting frequently with remaining marinade. Continue cooking 20 minutes, or to desired doneness,


*"House Special" Ribs
*_ 
1/3 c. brown sugar
1/4 c. onion, finely chopped
1/4 c. vinegar
1/4 c. mustard
1/2 tsp. celery seed
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
4 lbs. pork spareribs - or pork loin ribs, cut into pieces
_ 
For sauce, in a saucepan combine brown sugar, onion, vinegar, mustard, celery seed and garlic powder. Bring to boiling, stirring until sugar dissolves. Preheat gas grill. Adjust heat for indirect cooking. Place ribs on grill rack over medium heat. Cover and grill for 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 hours or until ribs are tender and no pink remains. Brush occasionally with sauce


----------



## pigcicles (May 5, 2007)

chrish.. I'm looking for some recipe's. Do you know where I can find something for ribs? LOL .. Thanks for sharing these, they will be noted for future use

Keep Smokin


----------



## deejaydebi (May 5, 2007)

Slow down boy I can't cook that fast! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks Chrish


----------



## keywesmoke (May 5, 2007)

I actually prefer recipes that are tried and true......with an opinion. We can all hunt down and re-post recipes but the ones by Dutch, Debi, Goat and so many more are from their hearts, and they can tell me what it TASTES like if I ask them. Just my 2 cents worth. A huge list of untested recipes is useless to me! (Message to Lisa--sounds like Kebamo!)


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

Chrish -

I am looking for a recipe for hard salami that tastes like Oscar Meyer. My Mama had a good one but I think I have something missing in the recipe and she has long since passed on.


----------



## chrish (May 6, 2007)

Hay Debi
 Oscar Meyer has alot of trade secrets there but using the hard salami mix from www.sausagemaker.com  and adding in some MSG ive come close, maby increasing the mix of meat to 50-50 beef and pork,  tho it could be the otherway around with more beef then pork,  i would try it again with less pork as pork is more creamy and doesnt set up well when making anything firm, and add in some MSG (that really makes a difference on taste)  dont smoke it tho  bake a sample stick,.
you do sausagemaking right?  i dont know much about your past maby i havent read the right things yet to learn about otheres,,   but from what ive made in the past it comes close to the name brand and it might be close enough for ya,   but you need a tweker on this subject and i know where to look,  give me a day i just might find it.

chris


----------



## keywesmoke (May 6, 2007)

chris, I did offer my opinion and it's just that, even saying it's just my two cents worth. If you took that personally it's your right, and your problem. I think posting 2,000 recipes is nonproductive, and I'd rather have 2 from Q'rs that have actually created or eaten their food than stamped out of other sites or books. Sorry, it's my opinion. Let the woodchips fall.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 6, 2007)

no, chris, they don't need to remove anything. I hope someone will benefit, and I hope you do too. Have a great night.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

Ah Hemmmmm   And back at the ranch we all had a good time. 

Time to start a new topic I think


----------



## chrish (May 6, 2007)

yup your soo right deb,  so anyone that is looking for a recipie or needs help just ask here or pm me or post on the other threads under the topics of your choice,,,   have fun and join this great group of people  you folks, help is only a queston away


----------



## stringcheese paul (May 9, 2007)

I mixed up some of the cajun rub it smells really good.  I plan to use it with the 3-2-1 method this saturday.  I will let yall know how it tasted


----------



## tonto1117 (May 9, 2007)

Some of those sauces sound excellent!!! Gonna try a few. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing.


----------

